
I wrote and published a book in two months. Here's how - PascalPrecht
https://pascalprecht.github.io/posts/writing-an-ebook
======
PascalPrecht
Hi everyone,

I made it a challenge for myself to author and publish an ebook about Git in
two months. This has worked out wonderfully and now I'd like to share my
process, workflow, learnings and key takeaways.

I hope there's some useful tips for potential authors here!

